# Standards



## My Freemasonry (Oct 15, 2013)

​
From the Kansas Freemasons. H/T to Michael Halleran.

More...


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 16, 2013)

*speechless*


----------



## JJones (Oct 16, 2013)

Believe it or not, that would fly just fine in my little part of Texas...I've seen just about everything in the lodge but sweat pants but hey, I'm still young and society isn't getting much fancier.

What's the most disturbing to me is I have to wonder how the quality of their initiatic experience must be with so many FCs.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Oct 16, 2013)

They must be so proud...


----------



## crono782 (Oct 16, 2013)

-_- that's just wrong


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 16, 2013)

On the one hand - Are the sort of qualifications that recommend a Mason the sort that show up in a photograph?

On the other hand - One of the reasons I petitioned my specific mother lodge is it was a moderated dressed up lodge.  Tie for practice, coat and tie for practice, tux for degrees and OVs.  Since petitioning I am not just comfortable wearing a suit and tie, I'm comfortable in a tuxedo.

Notice that different jurisdictions wear their aprons differently.

The photo does not say if they were all Passed the same evening.  Illinois rules say no more than one degree in a day without dispensation, no more than 3 candidates at the altar obligating, a maximum of 7 candidates for the degree of the day.  Clearly the different parts of the rules came in in different decades!  One of my lodges does double and triple candidate 1st or 2nd degrees almost every month


----------



## scribe1384pm (Oct 16, 2013)

JJones said:


> Believe it or not, that would fly just fine in my little part of Texas...I've seen just about everything in the lodge but sweat pants but hey, I'm still young and society isn't getting much fancier.
> 
> What's the most disturbing to me is I have to wonder how the quality of their initiatic experience must be with so many FCs.



My part of Texas also Bro. Jones. Styles and fads change constantly.


My Freemasonry HD


----------

